# My 2002 M3 with full exhaust



## Inv3ctiv3 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks to Johnny, Kino, Dom and Dave for helping me install it!

I definetly have an exhaust leak wear the headers meet the borla midpipe 1 but am going to fix that this week. It sounds MUCH better in person but the video does it's job:






I also have a DLable version coming soon.

For those of you that didn't see my last thread this is the exhaust:


----------



## BMWE30freak (Mar 19, 2006)

haha, I didn't know you were on here! Lol...I guess it only makes sence. Did you ever figure out who made it?


----------



## paulmurphyhomes (Feb 3, 2007)

Man that's a lot of welds!


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

paulmurphyhomes said:


> Man that's a lot of welds!


It's very difficult to mandrel bend titanium tubing in that tight of a radius without having the tube buckle.


----------

